# Need Prop Help: Mache Torso?



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have successfully created a paper mache head and neck but what can I use, or what do I do to create an upper torso that I can also paper mache? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

are you making a skeleton or something with skin? if youre doing like a normal body like yours and mine, chicken wire is one route


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and if you are doing a rib cage, wire with paper that's tape wrapped and paper mached is yet another


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe Chicken wire. You could use that. Or John from Pumpkinrot uses rolled up paper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Fantastic idea! How did you come up with it?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Check out johnnys page (heresjohnny) he has a great paper mache upper body...


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very creative. :-D


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Just an idea that hasnt been played with yet i was thinking of a pvc spine then using pool noodles cut into 4 for the ribs this time of year you can uaaually get the noodles at dollar tree


----------

